# Outdoors > Fishing >  Evans Bay?

## Angus_A

Just moved to Evans Bay (wellington), anyone know if you can catch anything out here? See people practically outside my door (live across the road from the water) fishing on the weekends but i've never seen anyone catch anything. 
Thoughts? Don't want to walk out there and look like a damn fool  :Dark Mood:  

Cheers. 

Angus

----------


## Rushy

Give it a go Angus.  Nothing to lose but a bit of time.

----------


## ebf

Know of more people catching at oriental bay.

Hutt river mouth in seaview is good for kahawai.

----------


## Dougie

Just pack a rain coat!

----------


## Angus_A

Heh yeah, what the heck is up with this rain??! Will give it a go when it clears up and report my findings  :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

> Heh yeah, what the heck is up with this rain??! Will give it a go when it clears up and report my findings


Good on ya mate, did you feel the earthquake where you are?

----------


## Maca49

> Know of more people catching at oriental bay.
> 
> Hutt river mouth in seaview is good for kahawai.


That's my sacred Maori land mouth of the Hutt river ati awai

----------


## Neckshot

> Just moved to Evans Bay (wellington), anyone know if you can catch anything out here? See people practically outside my door (live across the road from the water) fishing on the weekends but i've never seen anyone catch anything. 
> Thoughts? Don't want to walk out there and look like a damn fool  
> 
> Cheers. 
> 
> Angus


my advice for evens bay Angus is to either get a kyak and fish the head rocks or pick your tides and fish using a ballon to keep our bait out of the snags mate.early morning fish the gutters on low tide north of the surf club for kahawai.Or wind permitting mate cruze over to mirimar wharf or further around by the old naval base and again fish using a ballon grab your bait straight from the rocks(pipies mussels).Ive fished these areas for yonks mate you do have to wrok abit at it just getting to know the areas to fish and how to fish them once to sort that youll get plenty for the table all year round.and berly up especially from the rocks.

----------


## Angus_A

> Good on ya mate, did you feel the earthquake where you are?


I think i slept through it. Woke up at 6 this evening. Unemployment is a cruel bastard -__-

----------


## Angus_A

> my advice for evens bay Angus is to either get a kyak and fish the head rocks or pick your tides and fish using a ballon to keep our bait out of the snags mate.early morning fish the gutters on low tide north of the surf club for kahawai.Or wind permitting mate cruze over to mirimar wharf or further around by the old naval base and again fish using a ballon grab your bait straight from the rocks(pipies mussels).Ive fished these areas for yonks mate you do have to wrok abit at it just getting to know the areas to fish and how to fish them once to sort that youll get plenty for the table all year round.and berly up especially from the rocks.


Cheers bro, my equipment is minimal at this point but i reckon i can get by  :Have A Nice Day:  I'll give it a go.

----------


## Dougie

> I think i slept through it. Woke up at 6 this evening. Unemployment is a cruel bastard -__-


Sheet mate, what happened to your chef job? I'm not working much atm (taking a break before I start pushing people down stairs ha ha) so hit me up if you want to come over and cook me dinner.

----------


## Neckshot

> Cheers bro, my equipment is minimal at this point but i reckon i can get by  I'll give it a go.


next time im down ill take ya for a flick i visit my old girl in strathmore thats when i get out for a fish bro.these days im usually watching my boys fish which is exciting in its self.last time i was down my 5 year old( dougie was sweet talked by this 5 year old :Grin: ) managed to snag a stingry which pulled ilke a bastard and he was fighting it like a champ ,that was just on seaton wharf mate.

----------


## hackmeat

pm sent . can be a bit slow but you can catch allsorts in evans. but if you can go round the south or east coast, much more bettera fushing . try mussel baits

----------


## Dougie

Seriously, this kid is five and could sweet talk the pants off Nigella  :Wink: 

"Dougie, would you like to maybe stay for dinner?"
"Yeah okay, if it's okay."
"Dad!! She said yes!!!! ...Dougie...do you think maybe you'd like to stay the night for a sleep-over?"
"Yeah sure! If it's okay with you."
"DAD!!!!!!! Dougie is going to stay. You'll have to go home and get your PJs first though."

 :Grin:   :Grin:  cutest kid man...

----------


## Angus_A

> Sheet mate, what happened to your chef job? I'm not working much atm (taking a break before I start pushing people down stairs ha ha) so hit me up if you want to come over and cook me dinner.


I was away for months due to hospital treatment so I had to leave. 
Anytime, i LOOOOOOVE cooking for other people!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

> Seriously, this kid is five and could sweet talk the pants off Nigella 
> 
> "Dougie, would you like to maybe stay for dinner?"
> "Yeah okay, if it's okay."
> "Dad!! She said yes!!!! ...Dougie...do you think maybe you'd like to stay the night for a sleep-over?"
> "Yeah sure! If it's okay with you."
> "DAD!!!!!!! Dougie is going to stay. You'll have to go home and get your PJs first though."
> 
>   cutest kid man...


Rofl :Grin:  thats was it ,he's a genuine little kiwi boy that one.

----------


## Angus_A

That is just adorable!

----------


## veitnamcam

> I was away for months due to hospital treatment so I had to leave. 
> Anytime, i LOOOOOOVE cooking for other people!


I love having people who can cook cook for me  :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Just moved to Evans Bay (wellington), anyone know if you can catch anything out here? ...............
> Angus


If you are fly fishing, you may catch a 747 :>)

----------


## Angus_A

> If you are fly fishing, you may catch a 747 :>)


Oh har har  :Wink:

----------


## ebf

> If you are fly fishing, you may catch a 747 :>)


Fark, the way the wind is blowing today that is a distinct possibility !

----------


## Angus_A

> I love having people who can cook cook for me 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Anytime you're in wellington bro  :Have A Nice Day:  That applies to anyone.

----------


## Neckshot

> I love having people who can cook cook for me 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


you wouled be a hard bugger to please from the stuff you post up here VC,but i would love to eat the stuff you post up mate.And you two angus seen as you in my other neck of the woods.

----------


## Neckshot

> Anytime you're in wellington bro  That applies to anyone.


do you drink lots of piss??? we could be freinds  :Grin:

----------


## Angus_A

> do you drink lots of piss??? we could be freinds


Bogan to the core. I will drink my weight in swapper crates if you give me the chance. 
Haven't drank in months but i finally can now  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

By the sounds of things, a 777 might have just landed in my back yard!!! Oh wait...that was the dog's paddling pool smashing into my newly finished gates..cool. Thanks *7mmsaum* for the swanny that matched my gumboots and hangs by the back door - I just had to use it while going forth and saving the day in that terrible weather out there  :Thumbsup: 

Angus we'll need to get you to cater the next wellies reloading party!

----------


## Angus_A

> By the sounds of things, a 777 might have just landed in my back yard!!! Oh wait...that was the dog's paddling pool smashing into my newly finished gates..cool. Thanks *7mmsaum* for the swanny that matched my gumboots and hangs by the back door - I just had to use it while going forth and saving the day in that terrible weather out there 
> 
> Angus we'll need to get you to cater the next wellies reloading party!


Done deal!

----------


## Neckshot

> Bogan to the core. I will drink my weight in swapper crates if you give me the chance. 
> Haven't drank in months but i finally can now


things are looking up for you then :Cool:

----------


## Dougie

> things are looking up for you then


Woop woop come down to wellies bro for a feed cooked by angus! Btw I had a few sneaky whiskys for ya in the O's the other night, not my shout  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Anytime you're in wellington bro  That applies to anyone.


I might take you up on that one day :Wink: 
They still sell speights in welly right?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> you wouled be a hard bugger to please from the stuff you post up here VC,but i would love to eat the stuff you post up mate.And you two angus seen as you in my other neck of the woods.


Im only an novice 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

> Im only an novice


That's what she said.

----------


## veitnamcam

> That's what she said.


Got a few on you il wager  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Im only an novice 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


your a man fulla's cook VC,no bullshit or putting stuff on there the steak was just eating either ."how would you like your steak sir" " in my mouth mate"........".what drinks would you like sir" ......" a wet beer aaarrrrghhhhhh me hearties" :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## Dougie

Haha wtf, is that a good thing? Tell me about that car incident again?

(Fark that was embarassing hahaha! Paid out by you and Greg.)

----------


## veitnamcam

> Haha wtf, is that a good thing? Tell me about that car incident again?
> 
> (Fark that was embarassing hahaha! Paid out by you and Greg.)


I think this should stop here before it gets untidy  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

What the hell? Finish making dinner and come on to see this? Hahahaha

----------


## Neckshot

yeah it happens bro,sometimes rarely but sometimes you come back and its normal which can be disapointing to say the least.

----------


## Angus_A

> I might take you up on that one day
> They still sell speights in welly right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2



By the bucketload.

----------


## Neckshot

> By the bucketload.


that last speights add was wrong !!! when the waitress broke the glasses and he helped her pick it up it then cut to him back with his gay buddies!!!! DOWN SOUTH SOMWERE.if it was a tui add after he picked up the glasses it would have cut to him bending her over a bar stool...................ooops out loud again sorry

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin: :p :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Angus_A

> that last speights add was wrong !!! when the waitress broke the glasses and he helped her pick it up it then cut to him back with his gay buddies!!!! DOWN SOUTH SOMWERE.if it was a tui add after he picked up the glasses it would have cut to him bending her over a bar stool...................ooops out loud again sorry


Hehe, quite the connoisseur of fine beverage i see.  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

Well this thread went way off topic but I like where it ended up.  Tucker and piss drinking are chords that resonate well with me.

----------

